# Mix Vitorian



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I hear and see lots of All Male Peacocks/Haps, and all male Mbunas tanks. Can this be done with Victorians too. All Male Victorian tank? Which male would get along?


----------



## Loume (Dec 27, 2014)

it's not all male, but here's an overstocked mixed V.C. tank, if that's something you're thinking of.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkjLp8IQgDU#t=128


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Male Victorians may not show their best colors without females, whereas Malawi do. I've tried male Victorians in an all-male Malawi tank: flameback, nyererei, ruby green. Astatotilapia latifasciata did pretty well color-wise but was too aggressive for my haps.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi The vics males tend to show off their color to seduce the females.. so they can be colored but I doubt yu will see them as colorfull as when yu have females in yur tank.
xris


----------



## Malawian Idiot (Dec 19, 2012)

I've had the same experience that DJ describes - a few Victornian males (zebra obliquidens, Hippo Point salmon, Kyoga flameback, Hap. sp. #44, and ruby green) mixed in with my Lake Malawi peacocks and haps in a 210-gallon tank. The Victorians flashed decent color, but the Hippo Point and Kyoga flameback were very aggressive towards the other Victorians and some of the more docile peacocks in the tank as they got older so I had to move them out. Then the remaining Victorians became more aggressive, primarily with each other, but not as bad as the ones I removed.


----------

